# jewel vs heartbreaker



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

ok ladies for those of you that have shot both of these what did you like/not like about each one?


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

anyone shot both of these? i am looking for draw cycle the wall and steady in hand as well as speed?


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends on what you are willing to pay. The Heartbreaker for the price seems to get alot of great reviews. The Jewel does as well, but by the time you buy the Jewel and add your accessories you will have probably about 700 dollars probably at the least more in the Jewel. Seem what I have seen the Heartbreaker Pkg is around 600 the Jewel Bare is like 899


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I did shoot the Jewel. I was really struggling between the Jewel and the Carbon Express RKT (Hoyt). Both felt the same to me with the shot. The Hoyt draw was a bit different. If it wasn't for the Hoyt bow, I would have gotten the Jewel but the Carbon bow really spoke to me. If Hoyt had not come out with that CE RKT, I would have grabbed the Jewel. I use a Mission Menace right now until my CE gets set up.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

of those two I have only shot the heartbreaker. It comes with accessories, but the only thing I still have on it are the sights- I hated the rest- I couldn't shoot worth a crap. I put a trophy taker Fc rest on it- really love that rest!
I also upgraded the grip, because mine had a sharp spot that really hurt my hand--
I found a used Torqueless grip that feels/looks really nice.
The quiver won't grip my small carbon arrows, so I have a Tightspot on it's way. I contacted Bowtech, they said the quiver can't be fitted for smaller arrows.
It would have been better to me if I could have gotten the bare bow and added my own accessories, in retrospect.

I like the bow itself though.
It feels steady and it's got a nice sound. It also has a nice valley- it's not always threatening to go off on you if you creep a little. has a solid feel.

susie


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

it you shoot 3d look at the prestige


----------



## sdavey10 (Dec 26, 2011)

i haven't shot a jewel, but i love my heartbreaker. it has a smooth draw (at 26.5" inches i get a full cam rotation out of mine) and it's easy to hold for long periods of time. it's very balanced in my hand and extremely fast (305 at 27" draw). i would change the rest though, definately not a fan of the hostage rest, switching to a code red fall away.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

the heartbreaker is a good bow also


----------



## RampageXT1 (Dec 26, 2011)

IMO, go and shoot a bow based on bow weight, draw weight and length. Just picked up a PSE Brute for wife and she loves it. It has a 40-50lb limbs and she just got into archery. Go shoot all the bows for your weight and see which one feels the best.


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Heartbreaker is a NICE bow for the money. Solid wall. This bow is super quiet too. Feels good in your hand, easy to steady. Lots of people are changing to a drop-away rest.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Id recommend the Heartbreaker over the Jewel cause they are basically the same bow and its less money. I would recommend a nice fall away rest as well. To me the hostage rests are junk. The ripcord fallaway is easier to tune. If you go with a QAD ultra rest you will need to move the two little launcher screws to the left about 3/16 ths of an inch to center it right. Bowtechs cams are towards the left of the limb. I learned about this the hard way.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

How can you say they are the same bow? That doesn't make since. I've never shot a Heartbreaker but hope to soon. I have shot the Jewel and I love it! I also think we could debate this all day long and there will be different opinions from everyone and that just makes the point that it is a very individual thing. What works for me won't work for you, so it's very important to shoot them both as well as other bows and find the one that feels right to you.


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

The finest women's bow on the market.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I have shot both bows and I think they are both great bows. The Jewel has a very smooth, easy draw and a hard wall. The Heartbreaker also has a nice hard wall, but I think the draw is a bit more harsh. I really liked bows and can't say that I really think one is better than the other. In the end, I chose the Heartbreaker. The harsher draw is okay with me because I have previously shot the Equalizer which had the same type of draw. For me, the deciding factor was which bow would help me achieve 280 fps for 3D. My draw length is 24 1/2 so I need all the help I can get when it comes to speed. I highly recommend shooting them both, if possible, and make a decision based on what feels right to you. When I tried out the Jewel, I was with another lady who currently shoots a Prestige and she preferred the Prestige to the Jewel. I have shot the Prestige in the past, but I thought the Jewel felt better. So you see, it's hard to make a decision on which bow based on other people's experiences because you might be looking for something particular in a bow that another person doesn't find important to them. Whatever you choose, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Servcman (Jun 19, 2011)

Check out the 012 Martin Bengal. the girlfriend likes it, and I shot it fingers and it had a smooth valley and definitive draw stop Adjusts from 35 - 70 lb with no modules. draw weight range span is dictated by 3 lower string loop pegs. standard ( 55 -70 ) -10 ( 45 - 60) -20 (35 - 50)


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

TN- archerychic said:


> I have shot both bows and I think they are both great bows. The Jewel has a very smooth, easy draw and a hard wall. The Heartbreaker also has a nice hard wall, but I think the draw is a bit more harsh. I really liked bows and can't say that I really think one is better than the other. In the end, I chose the Heartbreaker. The harsher draw is okay with me because I have previously shot the Equalizer which had the same type of draw. For me, the deciding factor was which bow would help me achieve 280 fps for 3D. My draw length is 24 1/2 so I need all the help I can get when it comes to speed. I highly recommend shooting them both, if possible, and make a decision based on what feels right to you. When I tried out the Jewel, I was with another lady who currently shoots a Prestige and she preferred the Prestige to the Jewel. I have shot the Prestige in the past, but I thought the Jewel felt better. So you see, it's hard to make a decision on which bow based on other people's experiences because you might be looking for something particular in a bow that another person doesn't find important to them. Whatever you choose, I hope you enjoy it!


24.5 draw would need a 350fps ibo rated bow at 55lbs to achieve 280fps, if my math is correct...


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

captbrandon said:


> The finest women's bow on the market.



the only thing is is my wife has a 26 in draw length and if i remember right..


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

doegirl said:


> 24.5 draw would need a 350fps ibo rated bow at 55lbs to achieve 280fps, if my math is correct...


read my sig the heartbreaker is faaast


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

bonecollector66 said:


> read my sig the heartbreaker is faaast


That puts that bow around 350ibo. Pretty smokin' indeed....


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

huntinlabs said:


> the only thing is is my wife has a 26 in draw length and if i remember right..


I'm not sure why this would be a problem??


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

captbrandon said:


> I'm not sure why this would be a problem??


The Hope's specs show the DL being 23.5 - 25.5. Of course, that may just be the SD specs with other options available. If so, it's a little misleading.


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

yep you are exactly right


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

doegirl said:


> That puts that bow around 350ibo. Pretty smokin' indeed....


Actually the Heartbreaker is not IBO rated because IBO requires the bow to be capable of 70 pounds and 30" draw.
Like the Equalizer the Heartbreaker is a short draw low poundage speed bow.

That said, if you use a calculator and put in known weights, length and actual chronographed speed readings the IBO setting on the calculator will need to be set anywhere from 333 to 345.

Yes it is a smoking bow but so is the Jewel.

BTW, The calculator says that 60 pounds, 24.5" and a 300 grain arrow will get 280 !!
My Equalizer is throwing a 333 grain arrow / 55# / 26" at 268 FPS

I agree, take your time and see which one fits you pocket book AND hand the best.


http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I haven't tried using a calculator to come up with any numbers but I can tell you that at 50 lbs, 24.5" and a 267 grain arrow, my Heartbreaker chronographed at 283 fps off the rack at the shop. I shot the Jewel at the same arrow and could not get 280 fps even at a little over 50 lbs. I did forget to mention that I also removed the grip- just my personal preference.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

TN- archerychic said:


> I haven't tried using a calculator to come up with any numbers but I can tell you that at 50 lbs, 24.5" and a 267 grain arrow, my Heartbreaker chronographed at 283 fps off the rack at the shop. I shot the Jewel at the same arrow and could not get 280 fps even at a little over 50 lbs. I did forget to mention that I also removed the grip- just my personal preference.


Sweet, thanks for posting your chronograph numbers! THat gives me much more confidence than using a calculator! THose numbers come up faster than what it put out, even for my draw length at 27" and ~254 grain arrows. My arrows are almost on the weak side so we will be fixing them up when my bow gets in - I opted for the heartbreaker, both for speed and feel. Love it! 
For the record, I also like the grip on the heartbreaker. It is significantly different from anything I have used previously (more narrow is if there was no grip at all - or at least that's what it was on the RAK models in store) but I really like it!!!! Thanks to everyone for posting your comments about both bows and helping me to make my decision!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I enjoy my Jewel a lot. I shoot 25" and 50lbs, and I choose to shoot a heavier arrow for hunting. A 404g arrow gave me 216fps. I chrono'd it out of curiosity, speed doesn't much matter to me. I can tell you that my arrow gets crazy penetration on targets. It was burying about 3 inches deeper than the man shooting a 60lb bow next to me. Haven't gotten to shoot an animal with it yet, sadly. Going to be using it in Africa in June, cross your fingers I will have some kills to report then!! 

Shoot the bows you like and choose the one that feels best! Speed isn't the end-all-be-all! I can understand if you're a strict target shooter that speed might be your top concern, though.


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

ksp2089 said:


> The Hope's specs show the DL being 23.5 - 25.5. Of course, that may just be the SD specs with other options available. If so, it's a little misleading.


Its kinda misleading, thats just the specs that the bow has been tested at, the HOPE is available in longer draws.


----------



## jodieliles (Feb 8, 2010)

The Jewel is expensive, but IMO totally worth it. I had a Passion before and replaced it with a Jewel. The smooth draw is amazing. So smooth that I was able to handle 5 lbs more, which really helped me with speed since my 24" draw length doesn't provide much speed. I absolutely love the bow. It's in a completely different league from the Passion I had.


----------



## alpinehottie (Jul 5, 2009)

I shoot the heartbreaker and it is wonderful! My only complaint was that I was not used to a double cam bow so the hump took a little adjusting too but other than that it shoots like a dream! I have a 23" draw and pulling 50 pounds I chronoed at 272! That is the fastest bow I have ever shot! The price is great too!


----------

